# Pirlo: addio al calcio a San Siro. I tifosi del Milan....



## admin (16 Febbraio 2018)

Andrea Pirlo ha deciso di dare l'addio al calcio con un'ultima partita che si disputerà a San Siro. Come riportato da QS, però, i tifosi del Milan, che non hanno mai perdonato al centrocampista il passaggio alla Juventus, si stanno preparando per dare un'accoglienza "calda" all'ex beniamino.


----------



## Il Genio (16 Febbraio 2018)

Se mi garantiscono un trattamento pessimo, mi sforzerò di spendere due lire per esserci


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Andrea Pirlo ha deciso di dare l'addio al calcio con un'ultima partita che si disputerà a San Siro. Come riportato da QS, però, i tifosi del Milan, che non hanno mai perdonato al centrocampista il passaggio alla Juventus, si stanno preparando per dare un'accoglienza "calda" all'ex beniamino.



Pirlo al milan ha vissuto anni meravigliosi, si è fatto come giocatore e come uomo, ha vinto tutto e ha giocato con campioni assoluti ma poi di colpo ha deciso di sporcare tutto, rinnegare tutto e rovinare tutto.
O è fuori di testa oppure ha preso di mira il nemico sbagliato.
La verità la conosce solo lui.
Le sue offese verso i nostri colori, dopo il suo percorso meraviglioso milanista, sono goffe , impacciate , fuori luogo e imbarazzanti.


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Febbraio 2018)

È uomo squallido,lo era già ai tempi della Reggina,andavamo a vedere gli allenamenti al Sant' Agata ed era l'unico che entrava con la macchina fino al campo d'allenamento per non fermarsi coi tifosi alla fine,cosa che facevano tutti gli altri calciatori da Taibi a Cozza e pure mister Colomba,lui invece usciva in macchina e abbassava il finestrino per chiedere alla security di creargli il varco per andare via,e ha agito sempre così quell'anno.Degno della melma torinese,non a caso tra loro è stato amore a prima vista.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (16 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Andrea Pirlo ha deciso di dare l'addio al calcio con un'ultima partita che si disputerà a San Siro. Come riportato da QS, però, i tifosi del Milan, che non hanno mai perdonato al centrocampista il passaggio alla Juventus, si stanno preparando per dare un'accoglienza "calda" all'ex beniamino.



Con che coraggio si presenta.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (16 Febbraio 2018)

Io sono contento voglia farlo a San Siro, nella speranza che gli tirino secchiate di feci dagli spalti.


----------



## ilCapitan6 (16 Febbraio 2018)

Ma nessuno può mettere degli striscioni a Milanello o a San Siro, così che capisca le intenzioni e chieda di giocare la sua partita di addio negli USA o al RubentusStadium?

Nulla di offensivo, qualcosa tipo San Siro non è più casa tua. Bussa alla porta di servizio dello JStadium. Pirlo, ora che sai l'inglese, traduci You're not welcomed.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Febbraio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pirlo al milan ha vissuto anni meravigliosi, si è fatto come giocatore e come uomo, ha vinto tutto e ha giocato con campioni assoluti ma poi di colpo ha deciso di sporcare tutto, rinnegare tutto e rovinare tutto.
> O è fuori di testa oppure ha preso di mira il nemico sbagliato.
> La verità la conosce solo lui.
> Le sue offese verso i nostri colori, dopo il suo percorso meraviglioso milanista, sono goffe , impacciate , fuori luogo e imbarazzanti.



Ho già espresso il mio parere in merito..personalmente pirlo mi disgusta..

L'accoglienza però deve essere inesistente, nessun milanista allo stadio e società del tutto assente e che non deve concedere alcun onore al giocatore.

Chi insulta la nostra storia e i nostri colori non merita considerazione..

Non passiamo dalla parte del torto con patetiche contestazioni che ci si rivolterebbero contro (lo sappiamo come fanno i giornalai...)

L'unica via è ignorarlo del tutto


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ho già espresso il mio parere in merito..personalmente pirlo mi disgusta..
> 
> L'accoglienza però deve essere inesistente, nessun milanista allo stadio e società del tutto assente e che non deve concedere alcun onore al giocatore.
> 
> ...



Quoto in pieno,una contestazione in massa ci farebbe passare dalla parte del torto per avergli rovinato la festa,quindi appello a coloro che sono in zona Milano,non andate per niente,non spendete neanche 1 euro,non li vale.


----------



## wildfrank (16 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ho già espresso il mio parere in merito..personalmente pirlo mi disgusta..
> 
> L'accoglienza però deve essere inesistente, nessun milanista allo stadio e società del tutto assente e che non deve concedere alcun onore al giocatore.
> 
> ...



Ti quoto in toto.


----------



## Jaqen (16 Febbraio 2018)

Ha detto che i tifosi del Milan vogliono solo i lecchini... e viene a San Siro?


----------



## Djici (16 Febbraio 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ha detto che i tifosi del Milan vogliono solo i lecchini... e viene a San Siro?



Questa volta si rischia di fare passare la testa di maiale di Figo per un atto d'amore in confronto a come lo accoglieremo


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Febbraio 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ha detto che i tifosi del Milan vogliono solo i lecchini... e viene a San Siro?



E infatti poi è andato alla Juve dove i giocatori hanno meno libertà di espressione degli operai della fiat...
Che pagliaccio...


----------



## fdl68 (16 Febbraio 2018)

questo ha il cervello come una nocciolina, ma quando è infiammato che è gonfio sennò il cervello è più piccolo


----------



## malos (16 Febbraio 2018)

L'indifferenza è l'unica arma altrimenti i soliti noti affiancherebbero la vicenda ai fischi a Maldini. Altra pasta d'uomo e li i tifosi hanno fatto una figuraccia epocale.
E comunque ancora una volta i giornalai non hanno o non vogliono capirla, non gli perdoniamo l'atteggiamento tenuto con il milan e la sua storia dopo il passaggio ai gobbi non il fatto che ci è andato.


----------



## vota DC (16 Febbraio 2018)

ilCapitan6 ha scritto:


> Ma nessuno può mettere degli striscioni a Milanello o a San Siro, così che capisca le intenzioni e chieda di giocare la sua partita di addio negli USA o al RubentusStadium?
> 
> Nulla di offensivo, qualcosa tipo San Siro non è più casa tua. Bussa alla porta di servizio dello JStadium. Pirlo, ora che sai l'inglese, traduci You're not welcomed.



Non è benvenuto neanche là: c'è Allegri.


----------



## Aron (16 Febbraio 2018)

La faccia allo Juventus Stadium


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Andrea Pirlo ha deciso di dare l'addio al calcio con un'ultima partita che si disputerà a San Siro. Come riportato da QS, però, i tifosi del Milan, che non hanno mai perdonato al centrocampista il passaggio alla Juventus, si stanno preparando per dare un'accoglienza "calda" all'ex beniamino.



Fanno bene, quanto ha parlato male del Milan e dei milanisti


----------



## danjr (16 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Andrea Pirlo ha deciso di dare l'addio al calcio con un'ultima partita che si disputerà a San Siro. Come riportato da QS, però, i tifosi del Milan, che non hanno mai perdonato al centrocampista il passaggio alla Juventus, si stanno preparando per dare un'accoglienza "calda" all'ex beniamino.



Contrariamente a Maldini, Pirlo si merita ogni singolo
Fischio! Vada allo stadium


----------



## sballotello (16 Febbraio 2018)

Vada alla Juventus stadium


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Febbraio 2018)

Perché non la fa al cesso stadium l'ultima sua partita?


----------



## Mr. Canà (16 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Andrea Pirlo ha deciso di dare l'addio al calcio con un'ultima partita che si disputerà a San Siro. Come riportato da QS, però, i tifosi del Milan, che non hanno mai perdonato al centrocampista il passaggio alla Juventus, si stanno preparando per dare un'accoglienza "calda" all'ex beniamino.



Sarebbe bello lo attendesse uno stadio... vuoto.


----------



## bmb (16 Febbraio 2018)

Sarebbe bellissimo se lo stadio rimanesse deserto.


----------



## Devil man (16 Febbraio 2018)

Pirlo.....quanto mi sta sulle palle...mai stato attaccato alla maglia del Milan..poi dopo il libro scritto con un giornalista Sky s*******ndo tutto l'ambiente Milanista dovrebbe stare lontano da Sansiro...non noi.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Febbraio 2018)

Stia lontano da San Siro. Posso accettare il trasferimento alla Juve, tanti giocatori vincenti hanno chiuso la carriera altrove, ma le sue parole non le dimenticherò mai.


----------



## smallball (16 Febbraio 2018)

stadio deserto,questo si merita


----------



## DeJongFrimpong (16 Febbraio 2018)

Uomo piccolo piccolo


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Febbraio 2018)

smallball ha scritto:


> stadio deserto,questo si merita



E idranti che partono durante il match


----------



## Sotiris (16 Febbraio 2018)

verrei solo per insultarlo ma sarebbe dargli troppa importanza.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Febbraio 2018)

Io non lo odio così a morte, ma è veramente un *********.
Inimicarsi in questo modo una tifoseria con cui hai condiviso tante gioie, è veramente da *******.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Febbraio 2018)

Che coraggio...


----------



## IDRIVE (16 Febbraio 2018)

Quanto vogliamo scommettere che se la sua partita di addio fosse davvero a San Siro e si rivelasse un flop, partirebbe subito la crociata dei media in suo favore della serie "Milanisti ingrati" "Hanno fatto come a Maldini (altra stronz.ata colossale, dato che Maldini fu contestato da una minoranza della curva, mentre gli altri 70.000 applaudivano)" "Con tutto quello che vi ha fatto vincere", ecc...? Magari capitanata da Tuttosport con un bel titolone "Pirlo, solo alla Juve ti hanno amato davvero"?


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Febbraio 2018)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Quanto vogliamo scommettere che se la sua partita di addio fosse davvero a San Siro e si rivelasse un flop, partirebbe subito la crociata dei media in suo favore della serie "Milanisti ingrati" "Hanno fatto come a Maldini (altra stronz.ata colossale, dato che Maldini fu contestato da una minoranza della curva, mentre gli altri 70.000 applaudivano)" "Con tutto quello che vi ha fatto vincere", ecc...? Magari capitanata da Tuttosport con un bel titolone "Pirlo, solo alla Juve ti hanno amato davvero"?



Non ricordiamo Maldini per favore..avesse fischiato anche solo un ubriaco al terzo anello sarebbe stato uno scandalo...figuriamoci vedere la curva fischiare il simbolo di 25 anni di vittorie..l'uomo che ha alzato TUTTE le coppe internazionali dell'epopea berlusconiana..

Una vergogna indelebile

Pirlo non merita niente, è uno zero della storia rossonera..faccia l'addio dove vuole, per noi è morto e sepolto ani fa


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Andrea Pirlo ha deciso di dare l'addio al calcio con un'ultima partita che si disputerà a San Siro. Come riportato da QS, però, i tifosi del Milan, che non hanno mai perdonato al centrocampista il passaggio alla Juventus, si stanno preparando per dare un'accoglienza "calda" all'ex beniamino.



Va beh ma lo fa a San Siro perché ha giocato nell'Inter, no?


----------



## IDRIVE (16 Febbraio 2018)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Quanto vogliamo scommettere che se la sua partita di addio fosse davvero a San Siro e si rivelasse un flop, partirebbe subito la crociata dei media in suo favore della serie "Milanisti ingrati" "Hanno fatto come a Maldini (altra stronz.ata colossale, dato che Maldini fu contestato da una minoranza della curva, mentre gli altri 70.000 applaudivano)" "Con tutto quello che vi ha fatto vincere", ecc...? Magari capitanata da Tuttosport con un bel titolone "Pirlo, solo alla Juve ti hanno amato davvero"?





Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> *Non ricordiamo Maldini per favore..avesse fischiato anche solo un ubriaco al terzo anello sarebbe stato uno scandalo..*.figuriamoci vedere la curva fischiare il simbolo di 25 anni di vittorie..l'uomo che ha alzato TUTTE le coppe internazionali dell'epopea berlusconiana..
> 
> Una vergogna indelebile
> 
> Pirlo non merita niente, è uno zero della storia rossonera..faccia l'addio dove vuole, per noi è morto e sepolto ani fa



E chi ha detto il contrario su Maldini? Stavo solo dicendo che nel caso in cui il verme celebrasse l'addio al calcio a San Siro e venisse boicottato, sarebbero tutti lì pronti a far passare come cattivoni e ingrati noi milanisti, magari dicendo che l'episodio fa il paio con quello di Maldini, benchè sul discorso della contestazione a Maldini chi è esterno al pianeta Milan continua a non aver capito nulla (giornalisti in primis).


----------



## Anguus (16 Febbraio 2018)

Certo, grazie alla lungimiranza del nostro vecchio Ad che ostinandosi a non offrire un anno in più di contratto a un giocatore la cui carriere al Milan di fatto è finita per colpa di Allegri che se lo è inventato mezzala per far giocare Montolivo.


----------



## Devil man (16 Febbraio 2018)

Se cercate Pirlo su YouTube escono 100 video con la maglia della Juve e 20 forse son con la maglia del Milan  anche se alla Juve non ha vinto un C.....


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Febbraio 2018)

Perche cavolo a San Siro?

Gobbo senza vergogna.


----------



## MissRossonera (16 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Andrea Pirlo ha deciso di dare l'addio al calcio con un'ultima partita che si disputerà a San Siro. Come riportato da QS, però, i tifosi del Milan, che non hanno mai perdonato al centrocampista il passaggio alla Juventus, si stanno preparando per dare un'accoglienza "calda" all'ex beniamino.



Ma con che faccia si presenta a San Siro?  Spero lo fischino in maniera incessante.


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Febbraio 2018)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Se cercate Pirlo su YouTube escono 100 video con la maglia della Juve e 20 forse son con la maglia del Milan  anche se alla Juve non ha vinto un C.....



Vero,infatti io amo guardare le lacrime versate a Berlino 3 anni fa,una goduria immensa.


----------



## Devil man (16 Febbraio 2018)

Ha invitato anche Inzaghi per il Brindisi?


----------



## Milancholy (16 Febbraio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pirlo al milan ha vissuto anni meravigliosi, si è fatto come giocatore e come uomo, ha vinto tutto e ha giocato con campioni assoluti ma poi di colpo ha deciso di sporcare tutto, rinnegare tutto e rovinare tutto.
> O è fuori di testa oppure ha preso di mira il nemico sbagliato.
> La verità la conosce solo lui.
> Le sue offese verso i nostri colori, dopo il suo percorso meraviglioso milanista, sono goffe , impacciate , fuori luogo e imbarazzanti.



Forse mi manca qualche pezzo del mosaico (insulti espliciti ai colori rossoneri) ma personalmente vivrei la cosa con apatica indifferenza. E' stato un calciatore unico e (sovente) determinante. Non ha mai dimostrato particolare attaccamento alla maglia sposando un'asettica linea professionale che lo ha sempre contraddistinto. Nel finale della sua esperienza milanista non aveva stimoli e considerazione, Van Bommel dava maggiore solidità ed in una squadra al crepuscolo, più che innescare punte ed eterni (bolsi) doveva remare e castrarsi in mansioni innaturali. La proposta (annuale) di riciclarsi da interno sx (per il regista campione del mondo) tagliò fisiologicamente la testa al...pisolo che, scartate con buon gusto le "mer-de" interiane, andò a rimettersi in gioco (foraggiato con lauto triennale) quale fulcro (protetto) e stella primaria nell'organizzatissima ed iperatletica gobba nascente di Conte, con i risultati che conosciamo.


----------



## Devil man (16 Febbraio 2018)

Milancholy ha scritto:


> Forse mi manca qualche pezzo del mosaico (insulti espliciti ai colori rossoneri) ma personalmente vivrei la cosa con apatica indifferenza. E' stato un calciatore unico e (sovente) determinante. Non ha mai dimostrato particolare attaccamento alla maglia sposando un'asettica linea professionale che lo ha sempre contraddistinto. Nel finale della sua esperienza milanista non aveva stimoli e considerazione, Van Bommel dava maggiore solidità ed in una squadra al crepuscolo, più che innescare punte ed eterni (bolsi) doveva remare e castrarsi in mansioni innaturali. La proposta (annuale) di riciclarsi da interno sx (per il regista campione del mondo) tagliò fisiologicamente la testa al...pisolo che, scartate con buon gusto le "mer-de" interiane, andò a rimettersi in gioco (foraggiato con lauto triennale) quale fulcro (protetto) e stella primaria nell'organizzatissima ed iperatletica gobba nascente di Conte, con i risultati che conosciamo.



forse non hai letto il suo libro gran parte delle offese sono li dentro.. per tutto il libro si parla quasi svogliatamente del Milan per esempio le due Champions vine, molte più pagine sono invece dedicate a Istanbul, sicuramente un capitolo del libro che ha fatto piacere agli juventini in lettura. E poi frecciatine a non finire scritte al veleno e anche sgradevoli..finendo poi a fare il lecchino e a manifestare il suo amore per il mondo Juve...più che un libro sembra un caluniare la persona altrui fino alla fine dei conti.


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Febbraio 2018)

Fassone e Mirabelli non sognatevi di omaggiare questo lurido e strisciante gobbo con targhe o maglie commemorative dell' Ac Milan,vi cascassero le mani alla consegna.


----------



## diavolo (16 Febbraio 2018)

Dichiarò di aver tifato Juve durante la finale di Supercoppa italiana giocata a Doha,che ci viene a fare a Milano?Vada al cessum.


----------



## Milancholy (16 Febbraio 2018)

Devil man ha scritto:


> forse non hai letto il suo libro gran parte delle offese sono li dentro.. per tutto il libro si parla quasi svogliatamente del Milan per esempio le due Champions vine, molte più pagine sono invece dedicate a Istanbul, sicuramente un capitolo del libro che ha fatto piacere agli juventini in lettura. E poi frecciatine a non finire scritte al veleno e anche sgradevoli..finendo poi a fare il lecchino e a manifestare il suo amore per il mondo Juve...più che un libro sembra un caluniare la persona altrui fino alla fine dei conti.



Ecco dunque le tessere mancanti! Ormai leggo pochino (sono apatico pure io...) e l'idea di approcciare gli "scritti" d'un calciatore non mi passa neppure per l'anticamera del cervello. Mea culpa. Ero rimasto alle motivazioni (plausibili a mio avviso) dell'epoca ma vedrò di reperire informazioni più fresche. Pur avendolo ammirato, non l'ho mai particolarmente "sentito" e consequenzialmente il mio astio stenta comunque a montare...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Febbraio 2018)

Ma cosa vuole questo qua? Stia a casa sua


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Febbraio 2018)

Ma alla fin fine cosa gli brucia?
Gli brucia che al milan non è stato la stella unica della rosa ? Ma è colpa nostra se al milan giocava con nesta, maldini, rui costa, sheva, cafu, seedorf , kaka ecc ecc mentre alla juve scendeva in campo ( i primi anni soprattutto ) con scappati di casa?
Gli brucia che il milan non l'ha blindato ma l'ha lasciato partire? In tal caso se la deve prendere con Galliani.
Gli brucia che la stampa e la piazza milanese non ne hanno costruito un mito come invece ha fatto il mondo gobbo(solo negli anni bianconeri pare il mondo del calcio si sia accorto della grandezza di pirlo)?
Oppure molto più semplicemente tifa juve?
Il suo libro non l'ho letto e non ho intenzione di leggerlo ma da quello che leggo dagli amici del forum più che un libro mi pare una macchia, una scelta editoriale pessima.
Visto che tutto ha un fine quale era lo scopo di pirlo, del suo procuratore e di chi ne cura l'immagine ?
Incattivirsi il mondo juve e far la guerra al mondo milan?
Ci è riuscito, e ora??


----------



## Pivellino (17 Febbraio 2018)

E' stato avversario prima di arrivare lo è stato dopo, in mezzo e per noi, un interprete di unicità imbarazzante.
Un campo di calcio è un teatro ove chi paga il biglietto deve godere di uno spettacolo e valutare i gesti tecnici e le performance, appunto sul campo.
A distanza di anni e fuori dal pathos di una partita di calcio importante non si odia più nemmeno un avversario ma lo si deve apprezzare per lo "spettacolo" che ci ha fornito, per la bellezza che ha regalato.
E così io posso dire di aver visto "volare" sui campi di calcio giocatori per cui ho tifato ed altri avversari sublimi come Maradona, che forse da solo valeva più lui che tutta la tua squadra messa insieme. Ma quando mi ricapita di vedere uno baciato dal Dio del calcio come lui. Ah era del Napoli? Vabbè.
Per questo non è molto importante per me se Maradona si drogava, se Best beveva come superciuk, se quello o questo mi fanno arrabbiare, se hanno astio, sassolini o non so che. Magari semplicemente dicono quello che pensano, che in questo mondo di ruffiani è da apprezzare assai.
Un applauso ed un saluto al talento non si negano perché è raro nascano sportivi così, e quando capita vorresti che quella fiamma durasse per sempre. Infangare un addio al calcio di uno così è come andare a manifestare ad un funerale, che è di per se già abbastanza triste. 
Dunque alla fine non è il morto che fa brutta figura.
Ma questa è la mia idea.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (17 Febbraio 2018)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> E' stato avversario prima di arrivare lo è stato dopo, in mezzo e per noi, un interprete di unicità imbarazzante.
> Un campo di calcio è un teatro ove chi paga il biglietto deve godere di uno spettacolo e valutare i gesti tecnici e le performance, appunto sul campo.
> A distanza di anni e fuori dal pathos di una partita di calcio importante non si odia più nemmeno un avversario ma lo si deve apprezzare per lo "spettacolo" che ci ha fornito, per la bellezza che ha regalato.
> E così io posso dire di aver visto "volare" sui campi di calcio giocatori per cui ho tifato ed altri avversari sublimi come Maradona, che forse da solo valeva più lui che tutta la tua squadra messa insieme. Ma quando mi ricapita di vedere uno baciato dal Dio del calcio come lui. Ah era del Napoli? Vabbè.
> ...


Anche la mia...
Ho smesso di pensare ai calciatori paragonandoli ad uomini ''d'onore'' da decenni...
Dopo averne viste e sentite di ogni tipo...
Sono professionisti e si comportano di conseguenza....sbagliano?....secondo il mio parere no...sono in errore i tifosi che credono ancora al giocatore che gioca per la maglia....quello che si batte la mano sul petto...quello che va sotto la curva come un innamorato va sotto al balcone della sua prescelta...
Quindi di cosa meravigliarsi?
Nello specifico a Pirlo rimprovero solo una cosa...quella di aver riversato tutto il suo astio sul Milan ''intero'' mentre il bersaglio era unicamente la dirigenza che aveva deciso il suo allontanamento...
Ma allo stesso tempo non dimentico il fantastico giocatore che è stato e quello che ha fatto per il Milan...per questo se ci sarà da alzarsi in piedi e applaudirlo non mi tirerò indietro...senza rancore...


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Febbraio 2018)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> E chi ha detto il contrario su Maldini? Stavo solo dicendo che nel caso in cui il verme celebrasse l'addio al calcio a San Siro e venisse boicottato, sarebbero tutti lì pronti a far passare come cattivoni e ingrati noi milanisti, magari dicendo che l'episodio fa il paio con quello di Maldini, benchè sul discorso della contestazione a Maldini chi è esterno al pianeta Milan continua a non aver capito nulla (giornalisti in primis).



Le ragioni saranno anche esistite (benché per me ridicole) ma fischiare quel giorno lì, o esibire cartelli sconvenienti è stato un gesto vergognoso...
Ricordo ancora tutti allibiti..

La più brutta figura di sempre dei tifosi del Milan..a confronto il motorino, i seggiolini e i petardi dei cugini sono belle figure


----------



## IDRIVE (19 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Le ragioni saranno anche esistite (benché per me ridicole) ma fischiare quel giorno lì, o esibire cartelli sconvenienti è stato un gesto vergognoso...
> Ricordo ancora tutti allibiti..
> 
> *La **più **brutta **figura **di **sempre **dei **tifosi **del **Milan*..a confronto il motorino, i seggiolini e i petardi dei cugini sono belle figure


E io insisto, fratello, scusami ma stai sbagliando e devi rimodulare il tuo post così: "La più brutta figura di sempre PER 200 TIFOSI DELLA SUD", il resto del popolo applaudiva incondizionatamente (com'era giusto che fosse). Tutto perchè si erano beccati con lui al ritorno da Istanbul. Contestazione sbagliata nei modi e, OVVIAMENTE nei tempi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Febbraio 2018)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> E io insisto, fratello, scusami ma stai sbagliando e devi rimodulare il tuo post così: "La più brutta figura di sempre PER 200 TIFOSI DELLA SUD", il resto del popolo applaudiva incondizionatamente (com'era giusto che fosse). Tutto perchè si erano beccati con lui al ritorno da Istanbul. Contestazione sbagliata nei modi e, OVVIAMENTE nei tempi.



Capisco che parli di 200 scemi..lo so..ma il problema è che in questi casi finisce sempre che si fa di tutta un'erba un fascio..
giro di campo celebrativo rovinato, stadio in imbarazzo, nessuna presa di posizione della società, maldini che alla fine del giro dopo aver applaudito ironico con faccia schifata se ne va negli spogliatoi interrompendo la cerimonia..

Insomma..una pagina nera...ok saranno stati 200 *******..ma il rumore è stato come fossero stati 100.000


----------



## Devil man (19 Febbraio 2018)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> E io insisto, fratello, scusami ma stai sbagliando e devi rimodulare il tuo post così: "La più brutta figura di sempre PER 200 TIFOSI DELLA SUD", il resto del popolo applaudiva incondizionatamente (com'era giusto che fosse). Tutto perchè si erano beccati con lui al ritorno da Istanbul. Contestazione sbagliata nei modi e, OVVIAMENTE nei tempi.



I fischi poi non erano rivolti a Maldini ma alla curva che ha messo lo striscione... I media avevano manipolato tutta la verità...quello che conta è che Maldini sa com'è veramente andata..


----------



## IDRIVE (19 Febbraio 2018)

Devil man ha scritto:


> I fischi poi non erano rivolti a Maldini ma alla curva che ha messo lo striscione... I media avevano manipolato tutta la verità...quello che conta è che Maldini sa com'è veramente andata..


Infatti... da lì in poi per i media passare da "Una parte della curva ha contestato Maldini" a "Brutta figura per I MILANISTI (in generale) nei confronti di Maldini" il passo è stato breve. A manipolare ci vuole poco. Tra l'altro per la successiva trasferta di Firenze la curva aveva preparato uno striscione distensivo (almeno per mettere una toppa a quell'episodio, poi che i rapporti tra le due parti saranno per sempre poco idilliaci è chiaro), però questa cosa la stampa si è guardata bene dal menzionarla.


----------



## Tizio (21 Maggio 2018)

Sarei molto deluso se non sento un bel coro del tipo "uomo di m..." almeno 2 o 3 volte durante questa partita.


----------



## Willy Wonka (21 Maggio 2018)

Tizio ha scritto:


> Sarei molto deluso se non sento un bel coro del tipo "uomo di m..." almeno 2 o 3 volte durante questa partita.



Quella serpe merita solo indifferenza.


----------



## diavolo (21 Maggio 2018)

Dida in formissima


----------

